# Zebra finch



## divvy (May 15, 2009)

I have a female who is about 2 years old . recently her male died . She has been on her own with the radio for company for a couple of months and seems quite happy . A friend who breeds finches has offered me a baby to go in with her , my question is , will another female be ok or would they fight . I would like another one as company for her , she has a deformed foot , where she has no " thumb " and so I don't want her to be having to hold her own against another one . Do you think they would live peaceably together .


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I think its definatly worth a try,they are birds which are best kept in pairs at least


----------

